# some of my toys



## jrocket (Jun 9, 2012)

[SUB]View attachment 241091
View attachment 241095
[/SUB]


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jun 9, 2012)

Yall play with big toys up there in the Northland. My toys are much smaller. It looks like you'd have some mighty good times with them though! :msp_wink:


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jun 10, 2012)

Never had a Cat, though I have owned 20 + crawlers, mostly Olivers and Cletracs. Used to have an 806 diesel, but more than doubled my money when I did so.


----------



## samdweezel05 (Jun 13, 2012)

I hear ya.


----------

